# cam and tuning question



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

i have noticed that when a cam swap is mentioned it states that you should get a tune done, but i am confused as to if this means a dyno tune or one of the programers like the predator.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you decided to go with a cam a professional tune would be the way to go.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes a profess tune


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

There are very few companies that offer good canned tunes (basically, presets) and if you have a variety of mods on your car it is impossible for them to offer a canned tune so you have to go to a dyno with pipe sniffers and have your tuner set your ignition curve and A/F ratio.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks for the help


----------

